# Mussels



## SizzlininIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Went to a new buffet resturant yesterday.  I tried things  I'd never had before and this was one of them. They were in a broth in their shells. They were a little chewy and I think that was probably because they were cooked too long but not sure.  The flavor was good though.  So are they suppose to be chewy?


----------



## auntdot (Apr 2, 2006)

I love mussels, particularly mussels meuniere.

It is mussels in wine, shallots, butter, spices, just Google if you want a recipe.

Properly done they have a texture that I would not describe as chewy.

They should be fairly soft to the tooth.

But have been served many that were, indeed, chewy.

My guess is that their being in a buffet, they were a tad overdone.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, with mussels "chewy" = "overcooked", but so long as they were fresh & alive when cooked & kept at the proper temp on the buffet, they should have been perfectly safe.

To really enjoy them the next time around, order them at a good restaurant (seafood, Italian, & French spots should have good ones) or, if you can get them fresh, make them yourself.  Cooking them at home can involve nothing more than cleaning them & tossing them in a pot with some water, broth, or a little white wine & cooking until they open.  Some good bread & a green salad & you're all set!!


----------



## ironchef (Apr 3, 2006)

If you ever have access to, or see Prince Edward Island Mussels (PEI's) on a menu, be sure to get it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Yes, with mussels "chewy" = "overcooked", *but so long as they were fresh & alive when cooked & kept at the proper temp on the buffet, they should have been perfectly safe.*
> 
> To really enjoy them the next time around, order them at a good restaurant (seafood, Italian, & French spots should have good ones) or, if you can get them fresh, make them yourself. Cooking them at home can involve nothing more than cleaning them & tossing them in a pot with some water, broth, or a little white wine & cooking until they open. Some good bread & a green salad & you're all set!!


 
 now you've given me a mussle phobia.....no more for me when it comes to the buffet thing.  Besides, now that I know that isn't the texture they should be I want to truely experience a perfectly cooked on.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll be honest with you now.  I didn't want to scare you before, but I never eat steamed shellfish products off of buffets.  In fact, except for sushi at Japanese restaurants where I can definitely see how fast the turnover is, I never eat buffet seafood.  Seafood just either toughens or turns faster than any other food group.

Again - enjoy your next mussel feast at a good restaurant or make them at home.  Even at good restaurants they can sometimes be a little chewy, but they'll still be safe & good.  And making them at home is so simple.  Talk about terrific "fast food".


----------

